# Chevrolet Bolt EV Crossover



## renyeo (Nov 19, 2014)

A bolt out of Motown.

Chevy's concept electric car called the Bolt which premiered during last week's Detroit auto show can be paired with GM's "Bolt EV Connect" app via a smartphone.

What app does is allow Bolt owners - who might be driving for Uber, Lyft and/or Sidecar - to offer and accept rideshare and park the crossover EV autonomously.

How GM's app actually differ from Uber's own remain to seen.

As it stands, GM is a partner in Uber's driver financing program.


----------



## Go4 (Jan 8, 2017)

Bolt isn't approved in Seattle yet. Anyone have one? How has it been?


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Crossover? New????

What the hell, I seen that before. 

That's a frikkin subcompact DAEWOO MATIZ with flared wheel wells and bigger rims.


----------



## Go4 (Jan 8, 2017)

Adieu said:


> Crossover? New????
> 
> What the hell, I seen that before.
> 
> That's a frikkin subcompact DAEWOO MATIZ with flared wheel wells and bigger rims.


DAEWOO Matiz was made into the Chevy Spark.
Cevy Bolt is an all electric new car. Spark was (is) a joke I agree.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Go4 said:


> DAEWOO Matiz was made into the Chevy Spark.
> Cevy Bolt is an all electric new car. Spark was (is) a joke I agree.


See?

It's another ugly, inbred cousin. Just with EV now


----------



## Recoup (Jan 30, 2017)

It ain't pretty, but you guys are underestimating the money advantage of an EV. Day in, day out, my Nissan Leaf EV costs me just shy of 3¢ a mile in fuel (decreasing as I take more advantage of Austin's excellent charger program). Sitting in traffic (which I do a lot, unfortunately) it's essentially free to run. 

No oil changes, no transmission, no exhaust. Much lower brake maintenance. For city driving its range is perfectly adequate. 

The Bolt could be practical in markets where a Leaf just wouldn't cut it (LA and Denver come to mind).


----------



## PHXTE (Jun 23, 2015)

A Leaf would never work for me. A productive Saturday night for me is 200+ miles. I had one trip alone a couple nights ago that was 46 miles.

I'd rather drive a slightly more expensive to operate gas car and not have to sacrifice productivity versus making concessions to drive something slightly cheaper on a per mile basis. Not to mention the Leaf's horrid depreciation if you're buying new.


----------



## Recoup (Jan 30, 2017)

Nobody in their right mind would use a new Leaf for rideshare. Or maybe I should say "nobody who can add 2+2..." 

Used, they're great--at 3 years and 30K miles they're already almost fully depreciated. 

Absolutely not the right car for every market, but my Leaf + free downtown Level 3 DC charging + relatively compact city = profit!


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Recoup said:


> It ain't pretty, but you guys are underestimating the money advantage of an EV. Day in, day out, my Nissan Leaf EV costs me just shy of 3¢ a mile in fuel (decreasing as I take more advantage of Austin's excellent charger program). Sitting in traffic (which I do a lot, unfortunately) it's essentially free to run.
> 
> No oil changes, no transmission, no exhaust. Much lower brake maintenance. For city driving its range is perfectly adequate.
> 
> The Bolt could be practical in markets where a Leaf just wouldn't cut it (LA and Denver come to mind).


Brake maintenance? What's that??



Recoup said:


> Nobody in their right mind would use a new Leaf for rideshare. Or maybe I should say "nobody who can add 2+2..."
> 
> Used, they're great--at 3 years and 30K miles they're already almost fully depreciated.
> 
> Absolutely not the right car for every market, but my Leaf + free downtown Level 3 DC charging + relatively compact city = profit!


If there were Select's or XLs with a 150 ish mile real range, that could be useful

An UberX with <100 mi? Pleaaaase


----------

